# Muddin' RC Style



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is soooo cool. I have the silliest grin on my face right now.:biggthumpup:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I want a little mini brute with mini laws :haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Me too, I loved it...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

that was cool. i need me one of them


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Too cool... That rc rocks. I have got to get me one of those. :rockn:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

That was cool!


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

It would be pretty cool i heard that that stuff is expencive as crap but it would be fun


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It is expensive, and they are very finicky. It takes alot of time and tinkering to get them just right.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Very pricey i have a nitro (gas) t-max that has a hummer body on it my friend and i tried to put a snorkel on it but didnt work so well i need a new motor now but that brings back some old times all it does is collect dust now.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My son is into the RC crawlers. It's pretty cool but He's got over $1000. in his truck.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to have a 10th scale Nitro 4x4 monster truck...it was a blast but expensive. I brought it out to the plant (Bayer) that I used to work nights at once and ended crashing it and causing about $200 worth of damage to the suspension on it lol. I ended up selling it to a truck driver the same night.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha those litle TSL boggers were diggin for traction and it pulled out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Those scale rc's get expensive quick fo sure.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The only way that could be any cooler is if it had like a weedeater motor on it lol, so it could really get those mini Boggers slinging some little mud clods lol. I'm guessing the electric motor is sealed up some how.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I like this vid too.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I just got out of the hobby after about 30 RC's, 9 yrs and close to 10 grand. had everything from 1/24 up to 1/5 gas/oil. Brushless electric is by far the way to go. Check out the Traxxas Summit, it is submersible! I love toys! Here's a couple pics of some of the RC's


----------



## BIGUN (Jun 28, 2010)

THATS AWESOME!


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

If you ever watch a video on an R/C truck being driven through a mudhole and think to yourself, "That is one mean little monster truck. I wonder if I could get a set of Outlaws for that bad boy?" You might be a Brute Force Rider.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> If you ever watch a video on an R/C truck being driven through a mudhole and think to yourself, "That is one mean little monster truck. I wonder if I could get a set of Outlaws for that bad boy?" You might be a Brute Force Rider.


 LMFAO!!! it's true, it's true!!! :haha: :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

thats really cool. i already have to many expensive hobbies already lol. that would be cool though


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is a two stroke.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Now THAT is awesome! Imagine what that little sucker could do with a set of mini Boggers or Outlaws!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Better watch Lettin her eat with wheel hop.... You might snap an axle.


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

someone should build a little mini two stroke remote control brute with some mini outlaws on it. :rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Its a good thing it comes with a snorkel built in. HAHA Thats so cool!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Those were so cool. Now I want one :rockn:


----------

